# Any mini poodle runners here?



## lepetitoeuf (May 3, 2015)

Hi all, is there anyone here who runs with their minipoo?

I've always liked the idea of running with my dog, as it seems a great way of us both getting our exercise, but have never quite been sure what a mini poo would be capable of in terms of mileage and speed. Also, what age are they mature enough physically to start without harming their little puppyish joints? I'm guessing I've got to wait a fair while before Bernard is ready, but I think he will love it when he can 

So, if anyone does run with their dog, I'd love to hear what you get up to


----------



## MaddieClancy (Jun 12, 2015)

My Dad ran for years with his 15-lb mini! They were great running partners. They easily did a combo walk/run for 3-4 miles per day. I know his dog could easily run a mile with him, and they probably walked the rest of the distance.


----------



## lepetitoeuf (May 3, 2015)

Thanks for the response, it's nice to hear and I'm sure both of them enjoyed it! I love the idea of going for a run with my dog 

I often run longer distances, and although I wouldn't expect him to come on my really long runs, I don't know whether 3 - 5 mile runs with a mini would be too much for him, even when fully mature.


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

They make doggie jogging strollers.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm sure a mini could keep up with just about any amount of running. They are far more stout than they look or are given credit for.

Rick


----------



## MaddieClancy (Jun 12, 2015)

I agree. Just asked my dad, and he said he regularly ran 2 miles with his dog, but his was a smallish dog (15 lbs.)--actually his dog was a very oversized toy, not a mini, so I was mistaken in my original response. 

My dad was in his 60s at the time, though. I think if he was younger/running more miles, and his dog had been a mini weighing 18-20+ lbs, they would've easily done more.

I consistently hear that minis are very hearty.


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

Oreo doesn't run with me because I'm not a runner myself. I have thought about getting the attachment for my bicycle so he could jog slowly with me. 

He is super active and loves all out door activities that don't involve water. He goes to the motocross park with me each weekend and is always up to ride. 

I realize that is not running but it does involve mental stimulation as well as athletic ability to balance. He also plays like crazy with his furry buddy up there. The trip is about 50 minutes each way and he is so worn out at the end of the day that he sleeps all the way home. 

Mini's are the perfect size for me. Oreo is 11.8 pounds.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

There are 2 mini runners in our neighbourhood. I run with Chanter but I think the minis look lighter on their feet. By the way, there are some incredible agility videos on the internet using minis..So fast!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I use to hike with my Chihuahuas, along with my Lab and Dobe. I didn't run when I was hiking in the mountain trails where I use to live but the dogs all did. Those little Chi's kept right up with the big dogs and ran most of the time. Our hikes were anywhere from 1 to 5 miles or thereabouts. If they can do it, I have no doubt a mini could do it. It's that repetitive gait...the same trot, same spaces between the steps, same speed, never stopping or changing it up that I understand is hard on young bones and joints. So, being off leash lets the dog choose and vary his gait. 

When I took up jogging...I was going about 3 miles a day and I can't remember if I ever took the Chi's with me for that much. But I did take my Doberman when he was an adult. That was back in Idaho. I didn't have Poodles yet. Anyhow, I'm pretty sure a mini would be sturdy enough for a pretty good run if allowed some variation. In fact, they've discovered that running alternating with walking is better for us too.


----------



## lepetitoeuf (May 3, 2015)

It's great to hear the feedback from you guys and sounds like the little guy would be fine for it 

We also had a vet appointment yesterday and she was confident he would be absolutely fine to run once his 'heel' and recall were good. She suggested building very slowly, which I had assumed would be a good idea, as it would be like training him to walk again. 

I'm quite excited, it's another incentive to keep his training up so I can take him out for runs as well


----------

